# 2012 EVO modded



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

Almost done, 11.5#'s with pedals and bottle cage.
2012 CD Supersix EVO

Would like a hollow gram SI crankset but have not found a good deal yet


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Any chance we could see a bigger pic?


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Price to weight...the Evo can't be beat!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow.... thats awesome!  Also particularly nice as I've got the same bike on order!  ... Did yours come with the white brake hoods? I've only seen pics of two Evo REDs but they both had the white hoods, so I'm thinking they must be the standard... kindof odd on an otherwise blacked-out bike!.... Hoping I can swap mine out if they're white!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

11.5 lbs.:...wow, featherweight! 

Ok now it begs the question, as much as anybody, does it get you up the hill faster? It's a serious question, for that thread that always gets ripped apart. What does it free like, to you? 

Congrats!:thumbsup:

But why do the shifter wires come out of the TOP of the bars?

**


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> 11.5 lbs.:...wow, featherweight!
> 
> Ok now it begs the question, as much as anybody, does it get you up the hill faster? It's a serious question, for that thread that always gets ripped apart. What does it free like, to you?
> 
> ...


It climbs like a dream, me not so good. Just noticed the cables out the top now, obvious fail by me on my wrap job!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Any idea what the weight is on that black frame? 695g for Ultimate so maybe 75-100g for the black paint and decals?


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> Any idea what the weight is on that black frame? 695g for Ultimate so maybe 75-100g for the black paint and decals?


Mine is a 52, have not weighed the bare frame yet, fork with bottom race is 290g.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

tranzformer said:


> Any idea what the weight is on that black frame? 695g for Ultimate so maybe 75-100g for the black paint and decals?


I don't believe its actually black paint.... the Cannondale rep told me that this one is just clearcoat over the UD carbon?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

twiggy said:


> I don't believe its actually black paint.... the Cannondale rep told me that this one is just clearcoat over the UD carbon?


That's what I thought as well. I have a 2011 Supersix with that paint job and it's just a clear coat but in the OP's photos it looks like the head tube is shiny (unlike my bike). Maybe it's just the quality of the photo.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

It is indeed shiny clear coat over bare carbon. Cannondale typically will spray the joints of bare carbon frames with light layer of black paint, though, in order to hide the junctions. So the carbon will "fade" into black at the upper seat tube, BB, and head tube junctions.


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

Ye I belive it is just clearcoated, looks better in person than my lousy pics.


----------



## grutzmac (Jan 2, 2008)

*That Bike is Lightweight*

How does it ride?


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

grutzmac said:


> How does it ride?




The way I have it set up with carbon tubulars, carbon bar and carbon rail seat it rides very smooth over crappy PA roads. Accelerates on climbs very well, overall it is quite nice. Previous bikes to compare too:

CD Six13 2005
Alan CF 1996
Kestrel Talon 1994
Bianchi Trofeo 1992
Look 753 1989
CD 87 vintage crit 1987
Gitane 531 1986
Torpado Alle 1984


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

So Cbre, basically vintage stuff to compare with only.


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

Lil Dale said:


> So Cbre, basically vintage stuff to compare with only.




Only remember those a little at best, havent been on a bike in 5 years, got the EVO mid august due to a running injury, for the price it can't be beat.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Whats the specs. on the Boyd wheels??? How do you like them???

I have been considering a new wheelset, and i am thinking about Boyds or some other Brands, would like to hear your feedback on them.


----------



## Cbre (Aug 4, 2011)

jcgill said:


> Whats the specs. on the Boyd wheels??? How do you like them???
> 
> I have been considering a new wheelset, and i am thinking about Boyds or some other Brands, would like to hear your feedback on them.


24mm Carbon Tubulars - Boyd Cycling Oustanding for the price.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to RBR forum CBre! I'm a fellow DSM as well, old school circa late 90s from the Northwest DSM club. Rekindling an old hobby are we? You'll find that biking is a different kind of adrenaline rush. I just recently purchased a 2012 Supersix Evo as well, a white one. Got it in early July this year and put over 500 miles in her already. Much stiffer and lighter than my 08 Supersix. I would look into a set of aero wheelset if I were you, somewhere in the range of 45-60 mm deep. Aero wheelset trumps a light shallow wheelset on flat to rolling terrains anyday. Congrats on the new Evo btw and the build. I meant the bike well the car looks nice too


----------

